# another guessing game



## goldenrose (Jul 31, 2009)

What am I?
#1








#2 should be a hummingbird's delight!




#3 this should be easy, can you be specific?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

I give up, I don't see the photo!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 31, 2009)

Try again speedy! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, OK then I guess....I don't know!


----------



## nikv (Jul 31, 2009)

The canna is variety Tropicana, sometimes referred to as variety Phaison. Have it in my yard. 

The red one looks like a honeysuckle.

the first one appears to be some sort of trumpet vine.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I thought the red one was a Monarda.


----------



## nikv (Jul 31, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm, I thought the red one was a Monarda.


You're probably right. I wasn't sure of that one and I'm only guessing on the trumpet vine.


----------



## cdub (Jul 31, 2009)

The red one is likely Gaillardia, "blanket flower."


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 1, 2009)

Is the last one a Calathea??


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2009)

cdub said:


> The red one is likely Gaillardia, "blanket flower."


BINGO!!! This was a new one to me, to neat not to take home!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2009)

nikv said:


> The canna is variety Tropicana, sometimes referred to as variety Phaison. Have it in my yard.


BINGO!!! IMO the best canna! Who cares about the flowers with foliage like that! This was the underneath side of the leaf.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2009)

nikv said:


> ..... the first one appears to be some sort of trumpet vine.


Nope. 
It's an annual & the more common color combo is blue & white.
I thought this would be a flower with pollinator pic, after taking the pic I flicked the flower and ......  some things one might not notice without the eye of the camera!


----------



## Clark (Aug 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> BINGO!!! IMO the best canna! Who cares about the flowers with foliage like that! This was the underneath side of the leaf.



When the sun is low in the afternoon, and hits the leaves, it looks like
someone plugged the plants into a receptacle.
Due to cooler temps. this year, the first flower opened Friday.
These look great. We have a corner lot and I can't count the amount of times cars stop and people ask about the Cannas.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2009)

I've had these plants for 3-4 years, they're an easy 5ft tall! I live in zone 5 & I leave them in the ground all year! They have a southeast exposure right alongside of the house. It's a hassel to dig them up & store them over the winter, which wasn't always successful. In the fall I cut them down & throw some leaves on them & wait til next year & they come back bigger & stronger!


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I've had these plants for 3-4 years, they're an easy 5ft tall! I live in zone 5 & I leave them in the ground all year! They have a southeast exposure right alongside of the house. It's a hassel to dig them up & store them over the winter, which wasn't always successful. In the fall I cut them down & throw some leaves on them & wait til next year & they come back bigger & stronger!



I've had them same amount of time. We are zone 6 1/2-7. Digging them up
*is* a royal pain in the wazoo. Last winter left some in on purpose,
covered with layer of pampas grass leaves, and they failed.
Previous winter, left some in by mistake, and they grew. I've had good luck
storing them in the basement, bad luck growing orchids in basement.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

the basement, we have a basement!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 5, 2009)

NYEric said:


> the basement, we have a basement!



Eric, never heard of growing orchinds in the basement? (at least) here in Europe a lot of people specialized in "Basement-Culture", the advantage is that you can control much better the temp (will be a bit warm during the day, due to the artificial light) but will cool down at nights when the light is off (even in hor summers!). I have said that for my next Apartment I will get one with an extra room in the basement (Hobby-room is called here) in order to bring all my chids...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 5, 2009)

The first one appears to be Torenia.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: nice going PaphMadMan!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Eric, never heard of growing orchinds in the basement? (at least) here in Europe a lot of people specialized in "Basement-Culture", the advantage is that you can control much better the temp (will be a bit warm during the day, due to the artificial light) but will cool down at nights when the light is off (even in hor summers!). I have said that for my next Apartment I will get one with an extra room in the basement (Hobby-room is called here) in order to bring all my chids...


Our basement is a common area, also the water bugs [echh!] would fight me for ownership of any plants down there!


----------



## swamprad (Aug 6, 2009)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by cdub 
The red one is likely Gaillardia, "blanket flower." 

BINGO!!! This was a new one to me, to neat not to take home!_


I'm not sure what the red one is, but it isn't Gaillardia (Blanket Flower), try a google search for Gaillardia and you'll see what I mean. 

But as for Gaillardia, I absolutely love them. They bloom continuously here from April until there is a VERY severe freeze (I guess my bed is in a sort of protected spot), often until December or so.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2009)

swamprad said:


> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by cdub
> The red one is likely Gaillardia, "blanket flower."
> 
> ...



That's what the tag reads & as we all know plants can be mislabeled. Everything about the plant - foliage & flowers is Gaillardia with the exception of the shape of the petals of the flowers. I believe it's a new cultivar. Think about what they've done with the common coneflower.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 6, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I believe it's a new cultivar. Think about what they've done with the common coneflower.



You are probably right, Rose, I may have been too hasty with my comment. Whatever it is, I sure do like it!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 6, 2009)

what about something like this: http://www.fireflyforest.com/flowers/reds/red24.html


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 6, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> That's what the tag reads & as we all know plants can be mislabeled. Everything about the plant - foliage & flowers is Gaillardia with the exception of the shape of the petals of the flowers. I believe it's a new cultivar. Think about what they've done with the common coneflower.



Yes, it is definitely a Gaillardia. The disc is distinctive, and ray florets becoming tubular is common in cultivated forms throughout the Asteraceae. There are several Gaillardia cultivars with this look.


----------

